# 6 muskie day @ cave run 5/28



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Trolled at cave run on 5/28. Got there at noon, caught first muskie around 1:30. Had lunch trolled some more hooked up again around 5:30. Then trolled the legendary flats and hooked 4 fish in 45minutes. Biggest being this beast...


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I dont want to sound like a dufus but is this in Ohio.......That is a beast and one hek of a day !!! great job!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job man! How are the weeds in the Flats right now? (feel free to pm me)!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cave Run Lake is in KY


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome man! Congrats! Those days are for the memory bank.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Good Job , sounds like one heck of a trip . I havent been down there in 6 or 7 years . Hoping to make a trip next spring or maybe this fall . Congrats !


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Were you with a guide?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

No, crash mullin's son saw me holding the big one. After releasing it we trolled up around 50 yards and hooked into another one. He is a guide and he drove over to us and asked how many we have caught and at the time we were on number 5, asked him and he said him and his client caught 1. We trolley down another 100 yards and hooked into the sixth of the day, lol.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice! That sounds like an awesome day. Good job!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I pictured you taller.


----------

